# Dyeing- First try at dyeing



## deenashoemaker

This is a half pound of Lincolnshire lambs wool from a neighbor. I recieved it raw last Wed. so I spent two days scouring and carding. Then, yesterday I dyed, (I used food coloring and vinegar)spun and plied. Not so sure I like the color combo afterall, but, you know I'm going to use it!


----------



## silkandwool

Nice dying and spinning.


----------



## sheb61

Awesome! Good for you. I'm a beginner spinner and hope I can create something like yours.....someday.


----------



## deenashoemaker

Oh gosh, thank you so much!


----------



## lovey

:sm24:


----------



## wordancer

That is pretty, I think if you tell you inner critic, hush now..you will see that you did well, and the colors will grow on you. Let us see what knit with this yarn.


----------



## ilmacheryl

It is really pretty after plying. Isn't it amazing how much it changes after plying!?


----------



## run4fittness

Beautiful colors! :sm24:


----------



## deemail

see? the colors are great... they are directly across from each other on the color wheel, so automatically 'complementary' colors....they look wonderful...


----------



## mama879

I think the colors are great. They remind me of the beach. Water sky and beach. Spun nicely to. Have fun with it..


----------



## Cdambro

Those colors are very pretty. Nice to see the steps in the process.


----------



## Reba1

I love those colors together, I think it will be a very pretty finished product. Hummmm, now what will you create with this?


----------



## deenashoemaker

Thank you all, just started a cowl. Loving the tweedy stripes and enjoying how soft it is. Gosh, I'm so full of myself!


----------



## Ettenna

Oh my gosh I wish I had more time. Lovely, amazing job!


----------



## BirchPoint

Looks like fun. I don't have the energy in this heat to do what you just did. What energy! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Fluteplayer7

Wow. That looks great!


----------



## howesfam

Very nice


----------



## willi66

deenashoemaker said:


> Thank you all, just started a cowl. Loving the tweedy stripes and enjoying how soft it is. Gosh, I'm so full of myself!


You deserve to be! This is gorgeous! Love the colour combination.


----------



## sockyarn

If you do not like a color you can always over dye it. I like how it turned out.


----------



## nellig

Your pictures get better and better. First the dyed wool, which is pretty. Then the spun wool, prettier. Then the knitting in progress, just beautiful. Looks like you've been doing it for a longtime. OMG-what will you be producing when you have been doing it forever?!?!


----------



## Cdambro

Those colors look great. Nice.


----------



## JeanneW

That came out really nicely after you plied it. Good for you!


----------



## fibermcgivver

I love your color choices! Very Southwestern! You should be proud that you've completed the whole fiber process! Now, show us a pic of the completed cowl!


----------



## deenashoemaker

From lamb, to cowl in five days!for over fifty years I spun what ever color the sheep were, be it white, grey, brown, black, or any shade in between. This was sooo much fun to do. I was so inspired since this portion of the forum started and all you ladies and gentlemen that posted here. THANK YOU!


----------



## Cdambro

deenashoemaker said:


> From lamb, to cowl in five days!for over fifty years I spun what ever color the sheep were, be it white, grey, brown, black, or any shade in between. This was sooo much fun to do. I was so inspired since this portion of the forum started and all you ladies and gentlemen that posted here. THANK YOU!


Wow! How beautiful! You must just be smiling from ear to ear and so proud of your accomplishment and you should be. Great job! Love, love, love those colors.


----------



## deenashoemaker

Thank you
!


----------



## ilmacheryl

And - I was given some wool last summer. I got it cleaned fairly quickly. It took months to get it all carded, though I dyed some of it with Kool Aid last summer, it felted somewhat & needs to be carded again. I have not spun any of it yet. Some day......... I have discovered that it is much more fun to spin colored wool than undyed wool - so, it looks like I will be dying it when I can get to it. Looks like I need to borrow my friend's drum carder again......

Your finished product is beautiful - color me green!


----------



## DanielS

Wow! That is amazing!


----------



## mama879

deenashoemaker said:


> Thank you all, just started a cowl. Loving the tweedy stripes and enjoying how soft it is. Gosh, I'm so full of myself!


You should be all of your self. Love the beachy colors. I'm working on a shawl in the same colors but I did not spin the yarn. Just beautiful.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

I think the color combination is lovely! Great dyeing job!

Hazel


----------



## mama879

deenashoemaker said:


> From lamb, to cowl in five days!for over fifty years I spun what ever color the sheep were, be it white, grey, brown, black, or any shade in between. This was sooo much fun to do. I was so inspired since this portion of the forum started and all you ladies and gentlemen that posted here. THANK YOU!


AH Shucks Thank so much.... :sm24:


----------



## Goodshepfarm

I keep coming back to view this post because I am so impressed by how much you accomplished in such a short time! And I love your dyeing. Did you use Wilton's food coloring? Your colors were so bold!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer

Very nice. I do like the color combo.


----------



## wordancer

The finished project is lovely! One of a kind.


----------



## ptober

Love the colors!


----------



## desireeross

Beautiful !


----------

